# Grad school with nothing for film experience



## pmorty (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, I discovered this site this morning and hopefully you guys could offer some advice to me...I'd really appreciate it!

Some background...I'm 28 years old, graduated from college in 2002 (AS in web administration) and 2004 (BS in computer graphic production) with a career GPA of 3.7 and pretty much A's in any graphics production courses. Since then, well, I've been pretty unhappy and unsatisfied in the different graphic design positions I've found myself in. Without going into too great of detail, the small-metro daily newspaper I worked for was about as creative I got to be, and that was in its advertising department; look at your own newspaper and its advertisements and you get the idea.

After some heavy introspection over the past several months, reading a colossal amount of books on philosophy and self-help and the like, it dawned on me while watching some bonus features to Blade Runner that I would love to get a career in the film industry. My interest in nearly all facets of film, from music composition to writing to art direction to acting itself; I eat it all up. I don't understand why it never hit me before, maybe lack of confidence or that it wasn't a realistic expectation, but it just dawned on me that it is something that I see myself being very happy to be involved in and I'm willing to take the necessary steps to get things rolling.

Unfortunately, I have very little if any experience with film. I did have one motion graphics course in college, and we got into After Effects and Premiere; despite it's short length, I remember loving every minute of it, little hands-on camera experience notwithstanding. However, since graduation I really haven't worked with anything in the way of film”¦as I said above, I never really thought of film as a realistic career path until now. One final area I feel I'm lacking is in the extracurriculars, as I'm a pretty introverted guy and never got too involved in the community”¦though somehow I've been put on as a project leader on quite a few school projects. Go figure.

I'm looking at the west coast rather than east for an MFA program, really would prefer to avoid another undergrad program, and right now USC seems like the most practical. Money is not an issue for me, and frankly the idea of leaving the midwest makes me very happy. I don't have a lot to leave behind here; no house, girlfriend/wife, and not a whole host of friends around these parts (the introvert that I am), so I have little concern about what little there is I'm leaving. 

My overall concern is how much that lack of experience and having no reel is going to effect my admissions chances. I mean, if they are just looking for storytelling competency then would perhaps a comic, short story or screenplay, or even a series of photographs be sufficient? I plan writing something daily starting the next week or so, as well as brushing up my illustration skill-set, so I have those things going for me.

Anyway, thanks for reading all of this (sorry if it's too long) and I really appreciate any advice you guys have for me. Just the thought of doing this is exciting, but I am going to put that thought into action.


----------



## notroberttowne (Nov 4, 2010)

Of course, it depends to a certain extent on what you want to study, but in general a lack of experience isn't going to hurt you in the hunt for a film MFA.

If you're looking at writing, you're already fine...  same thing with production design or producing.  Any of the actual production disciplines (directing, editing, cinematography, etc...) will probably want some kind of reel, but that's something that you've got nearly a year to put together (since you're already too late for most of the 2011 applications).  I'd spend that time figuring out what discipline you're actually interested in and then seeing what the application requirements are at the various schools.

Work toward a strong application and your other experience will give you a huge boost.  You're definitely not under-qualified for a lot of programs, and if you're interested in some of the ones you may not be as well prepared for, you've got time to get some skills there as well.

(NOTE:  Production design is a production discipline, but it's not one that usually requires a reel - hence my inappropriate grouping.)


----------



## pmorty (Nov 5, 2010)

I've read around to avoid pigeonholing myself into something too specific before getting into school, but long term I suppose I would like to be directing (looking primarily at USC's Film & Television production program). That stinks about getting a reel together then, I have no video camera (much less the money to get one) and not a whole lot of people to string together to perform in something. Though at USC it seems like there is an option of photo submission rather than video reel for them...I may not have much other choice. 

I was looking into fall 2011, but looks like the deadline for that is December 1st. May have to move into Spring 2012...from researching I don't need a GRE for that program (thank god), so that could save some time.


----------



## notroberttowne (Nov 5, 2010)

If the photo submission is an option, go for it.  The major point I was hoping to impress was that you don't need a lot of experience (or any) to get into a graduate film program.


----------



## pmorty (Nov 5, 2010)

Excellent. That is what I like to hear, though it doesn't mean I'm going to be lazy about my approach or anything, but makes my lack of past experience a little more forgivable.

Thanks for the advice man. I'll probably not have time to prepare for this December deadline, but I have until next September or December.

Thanks again.


----------

